# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Bot?

## Force-Intruder

Kam pershtypjen qe nje bot ia ka dale te regjistrohet me sukses :

http://forumishqiptar.com/member.php?u=63260

----------


## Bledari

Heh, si ka mundesi?
Dhe pale qenka nga Kina

----------


## shoku_tanku

Me siguri duhet te jete pjese e minoritetit...

----------


## Force-Intruder

Cuna beni dicka per procesin e regjistrimit ne forum. Shtoni pyetje llogjike qe kerkojne pergjigje tekstuale apo ju e dini:

*Boti numer 2!*

http://forumishqiptar.com/member.php?u=63361

----------


## Force-Intruder

O cuna... vazhdon poston akoma ky Boti i lumtur.

----------


## Darius

U bllokua. Faleminderit.

----------


## Force-Intruder

Te lutem Darius,

Por per mendimin tim, realisht duhet shtuar element sigurie ne procesin e regjistrimit. Pyetjet llogjike do te ishin nje ide e mire. Perndryshe do te vazhdoje kjo histori e do te shtohet progresivisht.

*BOT no. 3*

http://forumishqiptar.com/member.php?u=63412

 :xx:

----------


## Troyan.

*BOT no. 4:*

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showpo...43&postcount=3

----------


## Troyan.

Mendoj se duhet te vihet opcioni reCAPTCHA ne regjistrim:

----------


## shoku_tanku

Vertet shqetesuese!Nuk eshte cudi qe kjo race aliene te kete lidhje me kete problemin e paswordeve...E di une,Dariusi e ka fajin,qe duke trajtuar intensivisht temen rreth ekzistences se tyre,i ka terhequr drejt forumit dhe c'eshte me e keqja,tani nuk e dime nese kane qellime paqesore apo armiqsore kundrejt nesh  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Alienated

> Cuna beni dicka per procesin e regjistrimit ne forum. Shtoni pyetje llogjike qe kerkojne pergjigje tekstuale apo ju e dini:
> 
> *Boti numer 2!*
> 
> http://forumishqiptar.com/member.php?u=63361


Me ate fjaline qe te kam cituar me te kuqe e ke prish krejt muhabetin. Po do te na lesh pa bjonde ne forum  :ngerdheshje:  hehehe

----------


## Alienated

> Vertet shqetesuese!Nuk eshte cudi qe kjo race aliene te kete lidhje me kete problemin e paswordeve...E di une,Dariusi e ka fajin,qe duke trajtuar intensivisht temen rreth ekzistences se tyre,i ka terhequr drejt forumit dhe c'eshte me e keqja,tani nuk e dime nese kane qellime paqesore apo armiqsore kundrejt nesh


WE COME IN PEACE
Une i kam ftuar miqte e shoket!  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Darius

Edhe keta dy te tjeret u bllokuan. Faleminderit per raportimin.

----------


## Mau_kiko

Ja edhe nje bot tjeter i cili mundohet ta pasuroje e postime forumin.
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member.php?u=65127

----------


## Force-Intruder

Vazhdon te vleje sugjerimi per validimin e regjistrimit me pyetje llogjike.

----------


## USA NR1

> Ja edhe nje bot tjeter i cili mundohet ta pasuroje e postime forumin.
> http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member.php?u=65127


lere more se syza po shete.LOL

----------


## eldushka

Per versionin 3.6 paska: http://www.vbulletin.org/forum/showthread.php?t=151824

Ne fakt jam qe jam tek kjo tema per sugjerim, nuk do qe keq te vendosnit nje product apo plugin per resize automatike te fotove, se ka anetare qe marrin linket nga faqe te tjera me permasa ekstreme dhe po ashtu i postojne e kjo krijon veshtiresi ne shfletim apo lexim.  :buzeqeshje: 
 Per 3.6 ekzistoka: http://www.vbulletin.org/forum/showthread.php?t=118048

----------


## Darius

Po sikur te te fshij Darius ty me keto emra qe rregjistron? Si thua?

----------


## Deusexmachina

http://www.vbulletin.org/forum/showt...=135094&page=8

+reCAPTCHA

----------


## ILMGAP

beni dicka urgjentishte per kete botin sepse i beri lesh temat

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member.php?u=65033

----------

